# Repticon Reno, NV August 27 & 28



## Repticon (Jul 15, 2011)

August 27 & 28
Ramada Reno Downtown Hotel & Casino
1000 East Sixth Street
Reno, Nevada 89512


Repticon is pleased to announce a new show that will take the popular Southeast show series further West than it has ever gone: Repticon Reno. Located in Nevada's second largest city and close to the California border, this show will delight reptile, amphibian, and exotic animal lovers at the Ramada Reno Downtown Hotel and Casino. Be sure to join us for an unbeatable selection of top animal breeders and vendors, offering animals, merchandise, feeders, and educational seminars, all that is rarely found in one family-friendly event. Stay in the hotel, play the casino, and be sure not to miss Repticon Reno!


Featuring reptile and amphibian breeders and wholesalers, reptile pet products and supplies, educational seminars and exhibits, and fun-filled activities for the entire family!

Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Entry at 9:00 am)
Sunday: 10:00am-4:00pm 


More Info @ Repticon Reno!​


----------



## azure89 (Jan 5, 2009)

Is anyone coming to the show this weekend, it should be pretty good


----------

